# Headset spacers



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

Are the gaps in the first two pictures acceptable?


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

The two pictures look different so not sure what you're asking. But as a general rule I would say 3 to 5 millimeters is what you're shooting for.


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

Is it okay if it's around 6-7mm max?


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

Doesn't matter how much spacer you have above the stem, as long as the steerer tube cut so it does not extend beyond the mfg's listed max height. If the steerer is too long, you can still mount the stem as long as it stays below the max height rating of the steerer.

Looks odd to some doing that, but those that do don't care


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

2nd photo probably doesn't have enough clearance to allow the headset to preload but it depends on the tip cap. Other than that your on the right track. It's actually preferred to have a spacer on top of the stem. That way the steer tube comes all the way through the stem for the most secure interface.


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks for the help everyone.

@customfab - You're right about the second picture not having enough clearance. The top cap was bottoming out on the exposed steerer tube. I ended up going with the first picture. The gap was slightly more than the recommended 3-5 mm, however, I was able to set the preload with no problems.


----------

